# TapTalk App for iPhone: Your opinion??



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Will it make it easier to access Kindleboards and keep in touch via iPhone 4s? Can u give me a quick rundown? I just bookmark kboards in safari n take it from there. Thanks in advance.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I use it often when I'm not at home; it's perfect for loading photos especially. 

When I'm home or on my iPad, I have special searches set up I like to use, and I can't run them using Tapatalk.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Not sure if it's different for Android but it formats the forum so I can read it and scroll through pages easier.  I was resistant at first but I really love it!  Have not used it post but lots of people on here do so hopefully they'll chime in.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Tapatalk makes it really to use forums with my iPod Touch 5 (which is pretty much equal to iPhone 4S). It makes it easy to read, post, and reply. I've also been able to post links quite easily. The only thing I haven't tried is posting a photo. I'll have to try that someday. 


Sent from Lucy's iPod Touch 5g


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks.


----------

